# Bugwaved birthday herf 7/19



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved Dave is getting old. To recognize the fact that he is one year closer to death, there will be a Stumptown herf on my patio on 7/19.

Rumor has it that Dave will be in attendance and promises not to strip naked and table dance as has happened recently.

It's kinda a pot luck, so let me know if you haven't herf with us before and plan to attend. Directions (probably correct) will be supplied upon request.

Also, please learn the birthday song before arriving as we plan to sing it often (



)

Dave's getting old, so we hope that as many as possible will skip the Patio Herf and see Dave, perhaps one last time :tu

We hope that the northern contingent can make a solid appearance.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok wait a minute...there can be only be 1 patio herf that weekend.:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

poker said:


> Ok wait a minute...there can be only be 1 patio herf that weekend.:tu


Dave might not make it another week. Did I mention that he is OLD :r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

vstrommark said:


> Dave might not make it another week. Did I mention that he is OLD :r


Really? Oh well....:r


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> Ok wait a minute...there can be only be 1 patio herf that weekend.:tu


were going to this one until 5pm then Mr. Nee is flying us back for the Newbi herf at The patio:tu If he can ONLY Get the dates straight :bn


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Bigwaved Dave is getting old. To recognize the fact that he is one year closer to death, there will be a Stumptown herf on my patio on 7/19.
> 
> Rumor has it that Dave will be in attendance and promises not to strip naked and table dance as has happened recently.
> 
> ...


Is this the new name for the Annexers? Not sure if I can swing this...what is the strat time and will *VERY* dark glasses be available for the Birthday Boy table dance? 
:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Is this the new name for the Annexers? Not sure if I can swing this...what is the strat time and will *VERY* dark glasses be available for the Birthday Boy table dance?
> :r


usual time - 4ish until late-ish


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Dave might not make it another week. Did I mention that he is OLD :r


Dave's Memorial Herf 07/26!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Tripp said:


> Dave's Memorial Herf 07/26!


That's when we smoke his stash and talk trash about him, right? :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I thought GoRob was supplying the cigars?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

poker said:


> Ok wait a minute...there can be only be 1 patio herf that weekend.:tu


per state, right? :ss


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

*Bugwaved birthday herf 7/19*

He must be getting old. His umm... I... looks soft. :r Happy birthday Dave.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> I thought GoRob was supplying the cigars?


When Rob supplies the cigars, I am out. I don't care what date it is!:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> When Rob supplies the cigars, I am out. I don't care what date it is!:r


Be careful. He may do that just to see if you can find your way. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If only I lived near Dexter's Lab......sigh.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> If only I lived near Dexter's Lab......sigh.


get on the hog now. you will make it in time. you can do the old Blues Brothers skit. :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> get on the hog now. you will make it in time. you can do the old Blues Brothers skit. :ss


But I don't have a half a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> But I don't have a half a pack of cigarettes.


take 'em from a perp :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> But I don't have a half a pack of cigarettes.


how about sunglasses in the dark?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I can see it now....."I'm on a mission from HOG!"


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> When Rob supplies the cigars, I am out. I don't care what date it is!:r


Your out because your using the wrong calender and can't

:z

but You do 3 things really really well:tu

Rob :bn


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Ahh, just found this thread. Hope to be there.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

bump, just to point out that Dave is OLD and getting OLDER :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> bump, just to point out that Dave is OLD and getting OLDER :r


Did you mention this to his "PDA"? My concern is that he's liable to forget at his advanced age and miss his own party.

:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Did you mention this to his "PDA"? My concern is that he's liable to forget at his advanced age and miss his own party.
> 
> :r


Dang, forgot. But Lilly said that we could take the humidors whenever we wanted.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Did you mention this to his "PDA"? My concern is that he's liable to forget at his advanced age and miss his own party.
> 
> :r


Nah, I am on this one! :ss :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Nah, I am on this one! :ss :r


Dang, were your ears burning or something?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Dang, were your ears burning or something?


Spy midgets


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Coming up real soon, Geez. Hope it's a great birthday Dave...even after what the other Portlandinites do to you :tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Any Mossbacks up for sharing the drive?

Charlie...?

John...?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

EvanS said:


> Coming up real soon, Geez. Hope it's a great birthday Dave...even after what the other Portlandinites do to you :tu


look us up!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Any Mossbacks up for sharing the drive?
> 
> Charlie...?
> 
> John...?


I am looking forward to herfin' with you, WCC.


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

Just found this.

I will definitely try to make it - otherwise you won't know where the end of the table is without End Guy(TM).

:ss

And if I don't - Happy Birthday Dave !


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Vorb said:


> Just found this.
> 
> I will definitely try to make it - otherwise you won't know where the end of the table is without End Guy(TM).
> 
> ...


lol...we all have our strengths! See you soon.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Sorry BWD but this is a definately can't do -er unfortunately. Best wishes for a "Super Duper Finally Realizing Your An Old RBJ " herf/party! But theres always next year, right?:chk


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Any Mossbacks up for sharing the drive?
> 
> Charlie...?
> 
> John...?


Be sure to check with Ken (zoomschwartz)


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> But theres always next year, right?:chk


:r Dave will be overly grateful just to make it to THIS year's B-Day HERF. :r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

quick reminder gang: bringing patio chairs would be VERY useful :tu


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

ps. Don't forget the aluminum foil so Dave's head doesn't get hot (from picking up strange alien microwaves)


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

galaga said:


> ps. Don't forget the aluminum foil so Dave's head doesn't get hot (from picking up strange alien microwaves)


How do you think we were planning to cook the potatoes? :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> quick reminder gang: bringing patio chairs would be VERY useful :tu


I got dibs on the love lawn chair


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

galaga said:


> ps. Don't forget the aluminum foil so Dave's head doesn't get hot (from picking up strange alien microwaves)


Yahno has a helo proof covered patio. We are safe.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Is the brisket smoking yet? :ss


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Yahno has a helo proof covered patio. We are safe.


Even so - a... 'festive' aluminum... 'hat' is probably still appropriate.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Is the brisket smoking yet? :ss


Krypto hasn't finished tenderizing it yet


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> quick reminder gang: bringing patio chairs would be VERY useful :tu


I think I have a couple folding chairs somewhere I can bring along.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> I think I have a couple folding chairs somewhere I can bring along.


Thanks, Joe!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

almost


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

So Dave, which do you like more: Swisher Sweets or White Owl (flavored)? Or maybe you're a Backwoods kinda guy...

I'm pulling a blank on what to hit you with, so I'm going with "a cigar you've probably never had".

:r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

what is the time frame for the herf please?


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> usual time - 4ish until late-ish





Fishbeadtwo said:


> what is the time frame for the herf please?


Hrmmm... I think someone else needs to have a birthday soon. You asked the same question on page 1!
:ss

Come one, come all!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Hrmmm... I think someone else needs to have a birthday soon. You asked the same question on page 1!
> :ss
> 
> Come one, come all!


guilty of being too lazy to search.....:hn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> guilty of being too lazy to search.....:hn


you are showin' up now, right? :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

there is a possibility of it.....:chk


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> there is a possibility of it.....:chk


Luuukkke....come to the dark side :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Are you my father Mr Vader?.........


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

happy b-day. wish I could attend. Us east coasters miss the good herfs.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

bump for Joey

hello? hello Joey?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> there is a possibility of it.....:chk


I'll swing by and pick you up, Charleston.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> I'll swing by and pick you up, Charleston.


double check, he might be bringing a date :tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> double check, he might be bringing a date :tu


That's Kool and the Gang. Just means the ipod will be playing exclusively JoeTunes.:z


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Are you my father Mr Vader?.........


same hair do


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> bump for Joey
> 
> hello? hello Joey?


I spoke to him today. He is going to try to make it. He was sick, but is on the mend.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Did the free cigars from Rob arrive yet? :ss


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy B-Day Dave. I'll be singing your song all day.:bl


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

SD Beerman said:


> Happy B-Day Dave. I'll be singing your song all day.:bl


Have fun at the Patio.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm I should be there. I've got to replace my rear brakepads today, and if all goes well I'll see you guys there!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tripp said:


> I'm I should be there. I've got to replace my rear brakepads today, and if all goes well I'll see you guys there!


it goes until the wee hours. you will make it


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Has anybody confirmed on what they're bringing to the potluck?

Dessert? Side dish?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Has anybody confirmed on what they're bringing to the potluck?
> 
> Dessert? Side dish?


Fruit & dip


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Feeling awful about not making the birthday herf...Can you ever forgive me BWD? I will owe you a herf or two for missing this one! That pesky work always gets in the way.....:BS


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Feeling awful about not making the birthday herf...Can you ever forgive me BWD? I will owe you a herf or two for missing this one! That pesky work always gets in the way.....:BS


 I had to miss this too, sorry Bugwaved. Things should start to loosen up for me in September (how sad is that).


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> I had to miss this too, sorry Bugwaved. Things should start to loosen up for me in September (how sad is that).


We understand Mike. Wish you could have been here.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Feeling awful about not making the birthday herf...Can you ever forgive me BWD? I will owe you a herf or two for missing this one! That pesky work always gets in the way.....:BS





Lanthor said:


> I had to miss this too, sorry Bugwaved. Things should start to loosen up for me in September (how sad is that).


No worries, guys. Next time.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

As mirror boy would say, "good night, great night"


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Had a great time last night at the birthday herf. The pass-and-puff between the '83 and '85 RyJ Churchill tubo was an eye-opening experience as each cigar was very unique even though both were of the same line.

Plus all that couldn't make it, we miss you.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for hosting, Yahno.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Thanks for hosting, Yahno.


For this crowd - anytime, anytime. Heck, Krypto doesn't even bark when you all come over - he knows that none of yas are dangerous 

Next Stumptown patio herf is with Darre*L* on the 9th, so start making room in your lungs now.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Thanks for hosting, Yahno.


When you posting the pic of your presents?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> When you posting the pic of your presents?


Lily took the humi touch up kit as soon as she saw it! LOL. I sent it to iGerry. He should be able to post it from his phone if he calls doc for guidance. :r


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry for not making it.

We didn't get off the mountain until after 4, and I was completely
knackered by the time we finally got home...

The clincher is - we spent all Friday evening making this *knock-out* cheese tortellini & chicken dish to feed 10... Now I have a ton of leftovers for lunch all week.

Sucks.

Anyway - Happy B-day Bigwave.

:ss


----------

